# Pensacola Beach Pier



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Wednesday report (a little late, sorry). Tons of Spanish on the end medium to huge size. Limited out in about an hour.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

what was they hitting on?


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Gotchas, spoons, and Mackerel rigs.


----------

